# My Bitters / Meds Collection



## Mayhem (Mar 17, 2020)

I took my Bitters / Medicines / Sarsaparilla collection off the shelf today to clean and admire them. I thought I would take a few pictures for you guys to drool over.... Mayhem


----------



## embe (Mar 17, 2020)

They look really great, I imagine it was fun!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 17, 2020)

Very Nice, Like all the Colors. That Pinkish one in the middle, is that what they call Puce Color? LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Very Nice, Like all the Colors. That Pinkish one in the middle, is that what they call Puce Color? LEON.



Looks like a Tebbett's to me and a fine one at that.  Lighter than most that you see.

Thanks, Mayhem for the treat.  Now, that's what we're talking about!

I remember your posts of Stoddard and Pittsburgh flasks a while back.  Great stuff and much appreciated.


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 17, 2020)

Mayhem, thanks for posting your collection.  The colors are beautiful.  I like that category of bottles as well.  Much appreciated.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 18, 2020)

Great looking collection - thank you for sharing


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 18, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Looks like a Tebbett's to me and a fine one at that.  Lighter than most that you see.
> 
> Thanks, Mayhem for the treat.  Now, that's what we're talking about!
> 
> I remember your posts of Stoddard and Pittsburgh flasks a while back.  Great stuff and much appreciated.



You are correct it is a Tebbett's and one of my favorites. Some call it Puce or Strawberry/Puce color. Whatever it is gorgeous mint! More pics to come.... Mayhem


----------



## klaatu (Mar 19, 2020)

Very nice bottles in absolutey beautiful colors!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 19, 2020)

Mayhem said:


> ...More pics to come.... Mayhem



That's what I like to hear!


----------



## BF109 (Mar 25, 2020)

Drool, drool, drool!!


----------



## Bark (Mar 25, 2020)

If you are running out of storage room I have room for some of them.


----------

